# Aerocool Hi-Tech 7 Pro



## Darksaber (Sep 3, 2008)

The Aerocool Hi-Tech 7 Pro features a huge 400 mm fan which is the biggest ever seen on a computer case so far. Also included is a fan controller and thermal monitor up front. We fire the turbine up to see how that monster fan performs. 

*Show full review*


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

I think the front display is a good idea and looks nice but would be nicer if it had more functionality.


----------



## Darksaber (Sep 23, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> I think the front display is a good idea and looks nice but would be nicer if it had more functionality.



agreed! my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Mistral (Sep 23, 2008)

That's one mighty big fan and I'd usually totally like something like that... if only it had a dust filter on it. 
Though I guess once you reverse it to exhaust it'll do a good job.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

Darksaber said:


> agreed! my thoughts exactly!



It reminds me of a control panel you would see on star trek.


----------



## Binge (Sep 23, 2008)

So this is like the Californian style dashboard for PCs? xD

They definately need more of this, it reminds me so much of Night Rider.

Great review btw!  Not really the greatest case though... such a huge fan is just as useful as say the Wii's motion controls.


----------



## Duxx (Sep 23, 2008)

Shiiii, that's like something from the future.  I kinda like it though.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 23, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> It reminds me of a control panel you would see on star trek.


I was thinking Star Wars, like in an x-wing or a tie-fighter.  Hell, the case itself makes me think of Darth Vader.

Anybody wanna buy one of these and sell me the fan?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2008)

Biggest fan ever in a computer that I have seen!  Too bad it is so bad it might suck in small animals I have running around my house...


----------



## theJesus (Sep 24, 2008)

cut off the stupid plastic guard and put modder's mesh on it


----------



## JC316 (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice looking. I like the size of that fan, reminds me of when I taped a window fan to the case to cool my Athlon XP.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 24, 2008)

I lold at the reason why'd they put tray holes at the side.. sure it has tray holes for cable to go out.. problem is, where will the wires from the PSU enter? yeesh. They need cable management design layout 101.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 24, 2008)

I like the fan's size, but the placement Im not so sure about. On the side as an intake, that is alot of air moving in which will disturb the front to back (or vice versa for you other folks out there) air flow normally associated with a case. If you reverse it, sure, it will suck out alot of hot air, but then again, you'd have your airflow disturbed (consequently you could probably have the front and back pull cool air in and have the side exhaust it).

On cable management, I see the holes in the tray (just like my Sigma Luna) but you really can't route any psu cables there. The first few inches of psu cables are really rigid and tough and extremely hard to bend for managing the cables. Should have been spaced out a little better.

I do like the HDD mounting system though.

All in all its not bad, but I had higher hopes for this when I saw it on the front page. Excellent review as always DS.


----------



## Mistral (Sep 24, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> ...If you reverse it, sure, it will suck out alot of hot air, but then again, you'd have your airflow disturbed (consequently you could probably have the front and back pull cool air in and have the side exhaust it).
> 
> On cable management, I see the holes in the tray (just like my Sigma Luna) but you really can't route any psu cables there...



Yesh, that's exactly my idea regarding the use of the side fan too - use it for exhaust and use front and back for intake. That might actually work quite good with some CPU coolers.

Regarding the holes on the tray though - are those really for cable management? I was thinking they were just for structural integrity, with the way the steel is bent...


----------



## Darksaber (Sep 24, 2008)

these holes are there for structural intergrity and to save cost. (Less metal = less weight = double savings). There is not enough space between the tray and the side panel to route any cables.

cheers
DS


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 26, 2008)

well that explains it  good looks though


----------



## ironleg (Sep 30, 2008)

can you imaagine putting a radiatorr behind that 40mm fan. I like the sensor function display but it could have more functionality like a touch screen for the new Asus boards where you can chek your e-mail or retrieve a file without booting to windows. with new video cards getting heavyer and longer I would like to see a crossbar to keep the video cards fixed in place and nore stable.

This is a good article. It has got me to thinking about a new case;( or I just might wait for the antec skeleton)


----------



## harmani (Jan 24, 2009)

LOL, where is the HDD LED on this case? I don't see it anywhere... or is it integrated in the LCD?


----------

